# Garden Tractor Trail Ride, September 17th, 2016, Northwest MO



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

We will again be hosting the annual "Garden Tractor Trail Ride" this year on September 17, 2016, (weather permitting) just off I 35, a few miles south of Bethany, MO This is a family event (no alcohol) with a carry-in meal at noon & a drive around the farm fields & timber trails afterwards, drive takes around an hour. Any small tractors welcome.

PM me for flyer if interested!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's what I call darn good therapy :thumbsup: wish I could attend.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Worked on the ditch crossing this morning & mowed the trails, little more mowing to do next week!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Trails are ready, mowed the picnic ground & parking area today. Looks like it may be wet between now & then, but Saturday looks good so far!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

ooohh man you are teasing the heck out of me.  looking forward to LOT of pics.

Fingers and toes cross for good weather Saturday.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thomas said:


> ooohh man you are teasing the heck out of me.  looking forward to LOT of pics.
> 
> Fingers and toes cross for good weather Saturday.


Just 1375 miles, if you left tomorrow ----------------------???


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That for me would be l o n g road trip w/out adult supervision.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thomas said:


> That for me would be l o n g road trip w/out adult supervision.


Don't feel all alone, I've never been half that far from home, I'm not much of a traveler!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

For anybody planning to attend tomorrow's trail ride:

Because of the wet conditions, I'll be having people park at the end of the gravel road, I'll have signs up. You can park in the grass on either side of the road & we can shuttle things like food & chairs with our Gator.

Don't want to risk somebody getting a vehicle stuck!


----------

